# Decoding 70' GTO Trim Tag



## gmjack (Mar 29, 2014)

I am considering a 70' GTO project and would like help decoding some of the info on the trim tag. I have attached a pic which hopefully you can read ok.
The *472B* has me puzzled. Is the exterior code *47* Verdoro Green and the *2B* an option or option group? 
What do the following codes represent?
*9B*
*CO8*
Am I correct in assuming the *M20* is in fact a close ratio 4 speed trans?

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i believe 2B would be black vinyl top, not sure what the third line options are. Love the big Made In Canada stamping. Best bet will be to contact PHS.com and see if they have the original build sheet on the canadian cars, that will tell you exactly what options it was born with.


----------



## gmjack (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks again instg8ter...
I have determined the *472B* is actually the exterior color *47* Verdoro Green...
The *C08 *is a full vinyl roof...
Now all I need is the *2B* and *9B* codes...
Would really appreciate any help with these codes...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, just edited my former post.

Found this on the internet. The "2B" may be for the top choice/upper body. Are you sure the "C08" is for the vinyl roof? According to the website, those numbers that follow the 9B are the "daily production sequence numbers", "manifest sequence numbers", or "broadcast sequence numbers" depending on which plant built the car.. The 9B is the build date which is 9=September, B=Second week.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes the 47 is body color the 2B after it is black vinyl top


----------



## gmjack (Mar 29, 2014)

I learned the C08 is definitely the RPO for a full vinyl roof. The 2B must indicate the Black color. Thanks for your help!


----------



## gmjack (Mar 29, 2014)

Good to know Pontiac Jim...Thank you!


----------

